# Great Spotted Woodpecker



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

This fella is a regular visitor to our garden and when he feeds no one else does, he owns the peanut feeder.
Acrylic on 16 x 12 MDF board 
C&C Welcome
Steve.


----------

